# Pictures of New Aircraft and awesome pic of USN Carriers



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

Here are some pictures i received from a friend of a new aircraft for the USN. They look real enough to me.

Looking at these new aircraft makes me feel old to be honest. All i can say is....wow

The plane in these pictures is still officially the 'Air Vehicle Number 1', a prototype, on board the USS George Washington CVN-73 for catapult fit checks. Not exactly still Top Secret but certainly not yet made public. 

It will be known as the F/A-37. Although specs are classified, it is believed to be Mach 3.5 (top speed in the Mach 4 range), super-cruise stealth fighter/ bomber/interceptor with approximately a 4,000nm range. Awesome!

Check out the Navy test pilot in the cockpit of the F/A-37...LT Kara Wade

I also have some pics of the USN Carriers in 2006 worth having a look at, and n alleged 100 person airliner being developed by Boeing. Not sure about this last one


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

Now for the publicity shots of the US Carrier Groups.

These were attached to the E-mail source that I received

"PACIFIC OCEAN, (June 18, 2006) - USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) (foreground), USS Kitty Hawk (CV 63) (middle), USS Abraham Lincoln &n bsp;(CVN 72) and their associated carrier strike Groups steam in formation while 17 aircraft from the Air Force, Navy, and Marine Corps fly over them During a joint photo exercise (PHOTOEX) while preparing for exercise Valiant Shield 2006.The Kitty Hawk Carrier Strike Group is currently participating in Valiant Shield 2006, the largest joint Exercise in recent history.
Held in the Guam operating area June 19-23, the exercise includes 28 Naval vessels including three carrier strike groups.
Nearly 300 aircraft and approximately 22,000 service members from the Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, and Coast Guard are also participating
in the exercise. 
Official U.S. Navy photo by Chief Photographer Mate Todd P."


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

A couple more of the carrier TF.....


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

Lastly, the email had a couple of images of this alleged new Boeing prototype. I am not sure if this is a real image, but if so, it looks like an absolutely mind blowing aircraft.

Here was the blurb attached to the email

"Look at this new aircraft.... 

Boeing is preparing a 1000 passenger jet that could reshape the Air travel industry for the next 100 years. The radical Blended Wing design has been developed by Boeing in cooperation with the NASA Langley Research Centre . The mammoth plane will have a wing span of 265 feet compared to the 747's 211 feet, and is designed to fit within the newly created terminals used for the 555 seat Airbus A380, which is 262 feet wide. 

The new 797 is in direct response to the Airbus A380 which has racked up 159 orders, but has not yet flown any passengers. Boeing decide to kill its 747X stretched super jumbo in 2003 after little interest was shown by air line companies, but has continued to develop the ultimate Airbus crusher 797 for years at its Phantom Works research facility in Long Beach, Calif. 

The Airbus A380 has been in the works since 1999 and has accumulated $13 billion in development costs, which gives Boeing a huge advantage now that Airbus has committed to the older style tubular aircraft for decades to come. 

There are several big advantages to the blended wing design, the most important being the lift to drag ratio which is expected to increase by an amazing 50%, with overall weight reduced by 25%, making it an estimated 33% more efficient than the A380, and making Airbus's $13 billion dollar investment look pretty shaky. 

High body rigidity is another key factor in blended wing aircraft, It reduces turbulence and creates less stress on the air frame which adds to efficiency, giving the 797 a tremendous 8800 nautical mile range with its 1000 passengers flying comfortably at mach 0.88 or 654 mph (1046 km/h) cruising speed another advantage over the Airbus tube-and-wing designed A380's 570 mph (912 km/h). 

The exact date for introduction is unclear, yet the battle lines are clearly drawn in the high-stakes war for civilian air supremacy."


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 19, 2009)

These are not stealth photos of a new military stealth fighter but are pictures from the filming of a Hollywood movie titled Stealth.
Lt. Kara Wade is a character in the film and is played by actress Jessica Biel.
The plane in the photos is a prop made for the film.
According to the U.S. Navy, the pictures were taken aboard the U.S.S. Abraham Lincoln during a stopover in San Diego in 2004.
Note the camera crew in one of the shots.
The pictures were taken by a U.S. Navy photographer.

Carrier pictures of secret new stealth fighter?-Fiction!

Photos from Stealth

Photos from Stealth

.
.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 19, 2009)

TruthOrFiction.com went straight to the source, the Boeing Company. A spokesperson said that it is not true that Boeing is developing a commercial blended wing aircraft. He asked that we help stop the perpetuation of the story.

What is true, according to Boeing, is that Boeing Phantom Works, the company's advanced research and development organization, is doing research on the blended wing body design as a potential military aircraft. Boeing has built a scale model to test its low-speed flying characteristics in a wind tunnel. There are also plans (as of 7/13/07) to flight test a scale model.

New Boeing 797 Giant "Blended Wing" Passenger Airliner-Fiction!

.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

doh


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2009)

parsifal said:


> doh


No worries Parsifal, that fake stealth airplane on that carrier deck been circulating for a while.

Here's a little info - look at the screws around the canopy. On any US built aircraft you would never see slotted screws around a canopy, let alone a stealth aircraft, let alone any modern US military aircraft.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

parsifal said:


> Lastly, the email had a couple of images of this alleged new Boeing prototype. I am not sure if this is a real image, but if so, it looks like an absolutely mind blowing aircraft.
> 
> Here was the blurb attached to the email
> 
> ...



oh my god is that the prototype or a fake pic


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ya gotta read better flyboy its a movie prop


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

oh


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

I did wonder about the make-up on the 'pilot's' face, and lack of oxy-mask/survival equipment etc!!! OH, and the fact that the canopy isn't even closed properly!


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 19, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of 'Bloody hell, the USN has hot test pilots'. I guess if Jessica Biel actually was a fighter pilot, that would be major wish fulfillment for some folks here?!  

Must admit I fell for the blended-wing thing, is that a Photoshop job then?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry parsifal, but I have to laugh! 

By the way, do not watch the movie. It is a waste of time and very stupid.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 19, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> By the way, do not watch movie. It is a waste of time and very stupid.



Even with Jessica Biel in it?


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

at least i can say i havent seen the movie. This has to be one of those red faced moments.....


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 19, 2009)

parsifal said:


> at least i can say i havent seen the movie. This has to be one of those red faced moments.....



It is a convincing photo but when in doubt GOOGLE! All I did was search "stealth aircraftcarrier photo hoax" and a number of responses come back.

.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Feb 19, 2009)

> Even with Jessica Biel in it?



Even with Jessica Biel in it!  It's a really stupid movie for people who don't know anything about aircraft or are willing to ignore what make sense for really bad fakeness.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2009)

when in this situaation, tell a joke i think


----------



## Waynos (Feb 20, 2009)

The 'F/A-37 Talon' of the movie is rather cleverly based on a supposed black project nicknamed 'Switchblade' which was supposed to have excactly the same wierd wing arrangement where it swept forward until forming a narrow delta on which the airflow is somehow reversed. This design is the subject of a genuine Northrop Grumman patent which I have seen but the existance of an actual aircraft has neve been proven or disproven.

Confusingly an entirely different 'Switchblade' was revealed for an oblique flying wing design but this was recently cancelled.


----------



## Crunch (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Even with Jessica Biel in it!  It's a really stupid movie for people who don't know anything about aircraft or are willing to ignore what make sense for really bad fakeness.



Hey c'mon, I enjoyed Stealth! But I took it for what it was, a bit of entertainment, not a true-to-the word aircraft movie.

And Jessica Beil makes for very, very easy watching.....


----------



## Trebor (Feb 20, 2009)

even though it's fake, it would still be cool to see those birds in the air!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Feb 20, 2009)

> Hey c'mon, I enjoyed Stealth! But I took it for what it was, a bit of entertainment, not a true-to-the word aircraft movie



Yeah I agree.. I just thought it could be alot better than it actually was. I was looking forward to a really good airplane movie, and it just wasn't as good as I thought it was


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 21, 2009)

Remake of the "Dam Busters" .................. Flyboy2


----------

